# Naughty Discus



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Well. I came to find eggs on the cover of the heater. My red throwback and albino checkered board pigeon blood had got it on while i left I hope it would have been my wild blue and lg heckel . Here are a few pictures enjoy.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

I guess they like it hot and sweaty. Do the eggs have a chance of survival?? Looks like your heater is covered in plastic. Congrates non the less, hopefully it will be the ones you want soon.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Congrat Dave.

I had wigglies in the last batch. This recent batch does not seems to hatch after I drop the temp to 81 to avoid fungus.

What do you think is the right breeding/hatching temperature.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

82 is good. im glad they approve of your new heater...can you turn that thing on the side? vertical instead of horizontal? they may be cooked. over easy please..


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I have turned the heater of and so it should be okay but I don't think they will last but i'm starting a 20 gallon tank tomorrow.


----------

